
ACM is Searching for a CEO - levlaz
https://www.acm.org/ceo-search
======
holidaygoose
Any idea why? The previous CEO apparently started only about 2 years ago
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_B._Schnabel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_B._Schnabel)

And what does the ACM do that's different from the ACM President's role?

~~~
levlaz
Not sure, but looks like he took a new role at UC Boulder in November.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bobby-
schnabel-860b61b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bobby-schnabel-860b61b/)

------
everdev
I can't recall seeing CEO rolls advertised publicly before. Wouldn't this be
frustrating for their top executives who see themselves as ideal an candidate?

~~~
levlaz
I was thinking the same thing. I've never seen a job posting for a CEO role.
Especially from such a prominent organization. Something must be up.

~~~
1123581321
I've seen a lot of CEO and ED positions advertised in magazines over the
years. Usually they are in an upscale classified ads section near the back. I
can't speak to why an organization would or wouldn't do that as opposed to a
discreet approach, but internal candidates would know either way.

------
ShabbosGoy
I wonder why the ACM hasn’t chosen an alternative governance model, like a
DAO.

